# 2016 Fox 29+ Fork



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Well really it's the 27.5+ fork, but I checked it out today with the Bomboloni on a 50mm wide rim and it had 5mm more clearance all around than my 2012 Fox 34 29er. I was really surprised how much more clearance it had than my 29er fork between the top of the tire and the arch.

When I asked the Fox guy why they didn't market this fork for the 29+ as well, he told me they say it takes up to a 2.8" 29er tire but I didn't see anything about that on their website nor have I read that anywhere.

Anyway, that (and of course the damn 110mm hub) are my next purchases.

I didn't get to measure the A-to-C, but I'm sure it will be around 5mm longer than the 29er fork with the same travel.


----------



## chocolatemoeze (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe you can help more people when the topic title describes it's content.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

That's interesting! YOU'RE SURE it was the 27.5+ model, with a 110mm axle?

Here are the specs sheet for the 27.5+ and 29 models. FORK- 2016 34mm User Specification Drawings | Bike Help Center | FOX

The 29er says it's able to fit a 2.8 tire.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Yep Positive and it had a 110mm wide hub spacing. This is what mbernard71 just posted in the Vittoria Bomboloni thread: " I actually ran into guy at the trail yesterday that had a Maxxis 29x3.0 on that [Fox 27.5+] fork as well and it fit. It was his first ride out so he was still getting it dialed but the clearance looked to be the same as on my fork [Manitou Magnum 29+]."


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Sam W of Naked cycles posted on FB that the 27.5 fork is a great fit for 29+. Seem to be no issues


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The 27.5+ fork, you mean?

I'd like to see some pics.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

PHeller said:


> The 27.5+ fork, you mean?
> 
> I'd like to see some pics.


Yes it is marketed as a 27.5+ fork, but it appears from my experience and others on here that it fits 29+ tires just as well or better than the Manitou 29+ specific fork. So, IMO it is a 29+ fork and people who prefer 29+ over 27.5+ may like to be aware of this as an option.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

That's fantastic. Not only does it have a lower to A-C than my current Pike 275, but it'll fit a 29er or 29+ I think I may have to list my Pike for sale ASAP.

Another question would be if the 27.5+ Boosted fork is travel limited to 140 or if a spacer could be removed to get 150mm.

If not, is the new 15x110 36 capable of fitting a 29+?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

MTB Pilot said:


> That's interesting! YOU'RE SURE it was the 27.5+ model, with a 110mm axle?
> 
> Here are the specs sheet for the 27.5+ and 29 models. FORK- 2016 34mm User Specification Drawings | Bike Help Center | FOX
> 
> ...


Strangely enough, the 27.5+ fork has a 2mm shorter A-C length than the 29 fork. It would be nice to see a 29+ tire in the 27.5+ fork at full compression.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Just bought one of these in the 110mm length and my 29+ wheels fit with plenty of room. darn near the same as the 100mm Magnum. I will post some pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

That's great!
Would you be so kind as to check the tire to crown clearance with the fork fully compressed and all the air removed?


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't wait to hear more... Sub'd...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

110 length- jfkbike if you have a mo, when you get it can you do an a-c measurement? Many thanks!


----------



## bicyclenomad (May 27, 2012)

I have a 2016 29er talas 34, and the clearance for chronicle on velocity P35 is better than a 2012 rockshox fork I dremeled - happy with this and not having to do multiple wheel rebuilds for 110m hubs.
Tom


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I did let the air all the way out and fully compressed the fork and there is no rubbing. I did not contort myself to look at how much clearance there was but it was not close. I will do again and get a measurement.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> 110 length- jfkbike if you have a mo, when you get it can you do an a-c measurement? Many thanks!


If I remember correctly it was ~520mm maybe a touch less. I'll try and double check when I take pics. hopefully tonight.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The 150 Pike 275 has an A2C of 542mm, versus the 34 27.5+ 150 A2C of 555mm. 

Still, 13mm taller fork that can fit nearly every available tire size is pretty awesome.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Does the 27.5+ only come in Boost 110. I have seen several listings as15/100. Is that a typo? 


Pedaling


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes. The "Plus" model is only available as Boost 110 front hub. 

15x100mm is the older thru axle found on the 27.5 (normal) and 29er model.

There is speculation that we may see a 29er model with 15x110 as well.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Too bad, I thought maybe the performance model may be 100, but they most likely share the same lowers.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Spacers are cheap. I'll probably go that route until I get a 110 hub built up.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay folks here are a few pics. Dirt Wizard is the tire on a Nexti 40mm rim.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

jfkbike2, are there any identifying markings on the fork to say that its a 15x110 and 27.5+?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks jfkbike2!


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice job! Thanks for the pics. What would you say is the distance between the tire and the crown in that last photo? The DW is a pretty short tire (about 3/8" less radius than some of the others out there) for a 29+ but who really gets full travel on a Fox anyway. I personally don't take 6 footers to flat which is what that would take. I'm saying the 29+ is a go in that thing. Are we all in agreement?
If so, next stop LBS for Fox order.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

WOW! Yes I would agree! I don't understand why they aren't advertising this as just a "Plus" size fork for both 27.5 and 29. Thanks for the pics and Confirmation!


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

PHeller said:


> jfkbike2, are there any identifying markings on the fork to say that its a 15x110 and 27.5+?


Yes there is a graphic that says 110 wide on one leg and a small sticker on the top back of one leg that says 27.5 but does not say plus. Easily removed as well...


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

yogiprophet said:


> Nice job! Thanks for the pics. What would you say is the distance between the tire and the crown in that last photo? The DW is a pretty short tire (about 3/8" less radius than some of the others out there) for a 29+ but who really gets full travel on a Fox anyway. I personally don't take 6 footers to flat which is what that would take. I'm saying the 29+ is a go in that thing. Are we all in agreement?
> If so, next stop LBS for Fox order.


About a finger thickness or so. I put a Chupra in this fork as well and no issues.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

jfkbike2 said:


> About a finger thickness or so. I put a Chupra in this fork as well and no issues.


Thanks!!!


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

BTW the Fox was almost exactly 1/2 lbs. lighter than the Magnum for with both steerer tubes cut to same length. Fox was 4.2 lb. and the Magnum was 4.7 lb.


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks! 
Just got one for my gnarvster.


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

Trailice said:


> Thanks!
> Just got one for my gnarvster.


Pics?


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you guys seen this pic? decent comparison


----------



## that guy again (Oct 6, 2006)

PHeller said:


> There is speculation that we may see a 29er model with 15x110 as well.


There is a "normal" 29er version with a 110 axle. That's what comes on the Trek Fuel EX and probably some other bikes. I'm guessing it's a different SKU than the 27+ fork because the offset is probably different, but I'm not positive.


----------



## that guy again (Oct 6, 2006)

PHeller said:


> Spacers are cheap. I'll probably go that route until I get a 110 hub built up.


Not sure how you could space out a 100 hub to fit. You'd need an offset caliper mount. It's not impossible but I haven't seen any on the market. If one exists please let me know.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

that guy again said:


> Not sure how you could space out a 100 hub to fit. You'd need an offset caliper mount. It's not impossible but I haven't seen any on the market. If one exists please let me know.


MTB Tools Adapter Set for A 15mm x 100mm Front Hub to A 15mm x 110mm Fork | eBay


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

*27.5+ fox fits Dirt Wizard*














Dirt Wizard on a Jungle Fox.
A full 3/8" clearance on top, plenty of side room.
WILL NOT bottom out on the crown.
Works perfect.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

double post


----------



## Beard of Power (Feb 10, 2011)

Any info on 29+ clearance with the 'normal' Boost 29er fork pictured above?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

*Tire Clearance*

I put the Bomboloni in the 27+ fork and it had 8mm of clearance from the arch. 
The Gavity Vidar is 10mm taller so it will have only 3mm of clearance.

The fork is much wider than 10mm more than the regular 29er fork. It is about 34mm wider (between the stantions) than my 2012 Fox 29er chassis which gives that much more clearance on the sides for wide tires.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Beard of Power said:


> Any info on 29+ clearance with the 'normal' Boost 29er fork pictured above?


Not sure what "normal" means but any 29+ tire will fit the 27.5+ Fox, I've got the eBay adapters to use my 100mm hub, so I can swap to my rigid fork when I feel stupid:madman:


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

santacruzer said:


> Not sure what "normal" means but any 29+ tire will fit the 27.5+ Fox, I've got the eBay adapters to use my 100mm hub, so I can swap to my rigid fork when I feel stupid:madman:
> View attachment 1016197


Sweet looking bike! How does it ride?


----------



## Beard of Power (Feb 10, 2011)

santacruzer said:


> Not sure what "normal" means
> View attachment 1016197


I was referring to new Fox 34 non-plus sized (ie "normal") 29er fork.
On closer examination of the pictures, looks like a 29+ Tire would be a tight fit.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

yogiprophet said:


> Sweet looking bike! How does it ride?


It's 23 lbs of fun, best bike I've ever had!


----------



## Gunslinger (Jun 11, 2004)

santacruzer said:


> Not sure what "normal" means but any 29+ tire will fit the 27.5+ Fox, I've got the eBay adapters to use my 100mm hub, so I can swap to my rigid fork when I feel stupid:madman:
> View attachment 1016197


Thanks Santacruzer for your photo and update on 29x3inch tires fitting the 2016 27.5+ fork.

I have just built a Gnarvester but wasnt happy with clearence on the MRP Stage fork. So before I order a set of Fox's I have been searching the forums for confirmation that it will work.

How are you finding the Chupas? I went with FBN's but they are too thin and have a wobble so will get something else once I have broken or worn them down.

Thanks again
Muzz


----------



## Bizarro (Apr 20, 2006)

Great thread guys! I am looking at this fork for the Trek Stache 5.. hopefully it'll be all good and fit..this way will have the carbon fork and the fox for the 29+ wheel... looking at the 120 version and thanks to the pictures it looks like it's fit the 29+ chupa wheels.


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

Bizarro said:


> Great thread guys! I am looking at this fork for the Trek Stache 5.. hopefully it'll be all good and fit..this way will have the carbon fork and the fox for the 29+ wheel... looking at the 120 version and thanks to the pictures it looks like it's fit the 29+ chupa wheels.


If you go this route post some pics. I have the same bike, but I'm on the fence between this and the manitou magnum pro.


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm looking at this for a stache 5 also.
Think the 140 version might be a better match. As I measured the a2c on a stache 9's magnum pro as around 542.

Does anyone know if you can adjust the travel on the fox?


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

OK just found the answer.
Looks like you have to fit a new air shaft.
2016 32mm/34mm FLOAT Internally Adjusting Fork Travel | Bike Help Center | FOX


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

yamaha46 said:


> I'm looking at this for a stache 5 also.
> Think the 140 version might be a better match. As I measured the a2c on a stache 9's magnum pro as around 542.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can adjust the travel on the fox?


Both the 140 and 120 versions can be reduced by 10mm.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

subscribing to this thread. I have a Stache 5 that I am looking to upgrade to a squishy fork.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Subbing also. Stache 5 also.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a lot of times I want this fork and 27.5+ on my stache 5 but I love that instant power transfer of the rigid. Every input from brake to pedal, turns and front wheel lifts is instant. I think I need two staches


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

For those of your on the Stache 5, remember you'll need a new front hub to the run Fox 34 Plus.


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

yogiprophet said:


> Both the 140 and 120 versions can be reduced by 10mm.


How is that done?
Can it be done without buying a new air shaft then?


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

Now that i've ridden the 5 a few times i'd prefer to have a suspension fork.
On the 9 I felt invincible. The 5 takes more skill (which i don't have) in the rough stuff.
The rigid fork is great for more mellow stuff though.
If you get on with it ok like 'obs08' then thats great as it saves a lot of weight also.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

PHeller said:


> For those of your on the Stache 5, remember you'll need a new front hub to the run Fox 34 Plus.


You can get a 100 to 110 hub spacer kit off eBay. I plan on building my new wheels 100 hub on the front and use the spacer kit so I can have the option of rigid fork or suspension fork


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can those with the fox fork 27.5+ confirm the a2c(axle to crown) & travel of your fork.
Would like to see if the listed specs are accurate.
Thanks.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

obs08 said:


> You can get a 100 to 110 hub spacer kit off eBay. I plan on building my new wheels 100 hub on the front and use the spacer kit so I can have the option of rigid fork or suspension fork


I like this idea also. Out of curiosity, which travel would you go with?


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm curious if the crown on this fork will clear the down tube on the Surly Krampus. Anyone tried this fork on the Krampus?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

yamaha46 said:


> How is that done?
> Can it be done without buying a new air shaft then?


You can also just buy a 10mm spacer.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

yamaha46 said:


> Can those with the fox fork 27.5+ confirm the a2c(axle to crown) & travel of your fork.
> Would like to see if the listed specs are accurate.
> Thanks.


A2c is confirmed


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks 'Yogiprophet'. What travel and a2c is your fork?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

yamaha46 said:


> Thanks 'Yogiprophet'. What travel and a2c is your fork?


140mm with an a2c of 545mm


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

I am curious as well on Krampus fitment.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

sternomac said:


> I like this idea also. Out of curiosity, which travel would you go with?


me personally would probably go with 110, on the 27.5+ fork the 110mm travel will keep the geo very similar to where it sits when in rigid mode. i like the geo of it right now so id like to keep it similar


----------



## the old fart (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm really happy with this thread! Thanks for posting photos. 
Is it save to say that Chupa's on a WTB scraper rim (45intern) will fit and have no issues?


----------



## tsurun (Mar 13, 2009)

I found this
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77694
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77695
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77697
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77698


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

tsurun said:


> I found this
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77694
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77695
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77697
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=77698


SWEEEEET. Would love to see A-C measurements for these, and perhaps compare to the Fox 27.5"+ a-c


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmmmm, I see more money leaving my wallet in the near future.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Fox 36 29+ :eekster:


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

rfxc said:


> SWEEEEET. Would love to see A-C measurements for these, and perhaps compare to the Fox 27.5"+ a-c


They are mislabeled as 29 plus. They are actually just 29 forks that happen to fit most if not all 29 plus tires. The axle to bottom of arch measurements for these new 32 and 34 Boost forks are the same and also the same as the dedicated 27.5+ fork that got this thread started. I've measured all three myself. All are 387.5mm. I imagine the A-Cs would all be the same too. I personally saw a Chupa fit in the 32 Boost Fork but it was close to the arch. Perfect clearance for the sides with the extra 5mm.
The main differences are that the original 27.5 plus has a wider stance and so can fit much wider tires. These new 32 and 34 forks won't be able to fit much larger than a 3.0". The concern still lies in the height of some of the 29+ tires. They will still be quite close in some of the larger tires to the arch.
I would say, If you don't plan on going wider than 3.0" then these new forks are the way to go. If you are interested in going up to a 3.5" then go with the dedicated + fork but then again a 3.5" x 29" tire would probably be too high for these forks and there wouldn't be enough clearance for the arch.

I have no clue about the 36 measurements, but I seriously doubt it is a 29 plus. It is also a 29 fork that fits 29 plus tires but not actually designed to give the kind of clearance Fox would normally make for it.
2016 Fox 36 FLOAT 160 3Pos-Adj FIT4 29" 15x110 BOOST 1.5 Tapered Black 51mm Kashima Factory Fork - Pro Bike Supply


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

BTW, if you buy one of these fork from Universal, put in the code vip15 for 15% off.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

yogiprophet said:


> They are mislabeled as 29 plus.]


Are you positive about this? As I had a buddy that works at an LBS tell me that he had recently spoken to someone at fox about this. He was told that they did in deed have a 29+ fork coming.....


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> Are you positive about this? As I had a buddy that works at an LBS tell me that he had recently spoken to someone at fox about this. He was told that they did in deed have a 29+ fork coming.....


No, not 100% positive. I just don't see that happening right now especially with the lack of 29+ bikes out there. Pro Bike Supply has all these same fork and they are not labeled as 29+ on their site. Also, I have seen these fork as OEMs on bikes at shops which is where I got some of my measurements.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

yogiprophet said:


> No, not 100% positive. I just don't see that happening right now especially with the lack of 29+ bikes out there. Pro Bike Supply has all these same fork and they are not labeled as 29+ on their site. Also, I have seen these fork as OEMs on bikes at shops which is where I got some of my measurements.


Gotcha, yeah I'm very curious as I'm planning to swap back to a plus bike soon. Right now I'm leaning B+ just due to more/better components. But rumors of potential 29+ forks and more tires coming having me on the fence.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> Gotcha, yeah I'm very curious as I'm planning to swap back to a plus bike soon. Right now I'm leaning B+ just due to more/better components. But rumors of potential 29+ forks and more tires coming having me on the fence.


Right now I think the fork rumors are just that. I would like to know more about the tire rumors. What have you heard?

I hear ya about leaning towards B+. The options are much better. Though I am so glad these new forks are out and they do functionally work for most 29+ tire out there.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Spill it n2oJunkie, share with the class


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Lol, since you put it that way. Reply I got from WTB asking for 29+ tires-

"We have a Scraper 29” rim out right now and it does feel like we’re missing the rest of the product line to go along with it, so we’ll see where we end up!

I will let the product dev. guys know we have one more vote for the platform"


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

deleted mistaken info.


----------



## the old fart (Oct 20, 2014)

kdiddy said:


> Fox has a 34 29+fork in their tech specifications prints on their website. I wouldnt be surprised if it was exclusive to Trek or another brand for now.


I'm very curious about this fork and clearly a noob cause I cannot find the tech specifications prints  
So can anybody help me with this?


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

the old fart said:


> I'm very curious about this fork and clearly a noob cause I cannot find the tech specifications prints
> So can anybody help me with this?


I just took a second look, and it appears to only be their boost 29er fork. It has a longer A2c than the 27.5+ version though.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll just say this - the people who go 29+ don't go back (like me). I think we'll see more forks next year.

-Walt


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Walt said:


> I'll just say this - the people who go 29+ don't go back (like me). I think we'll see more forks next year.
> 
> -Walt


I hope so, the Manatou feels a little lacking on the Stache when pushed to the limit. I don't mind the back tire bouncing around a little, or even a lot, but the fork seems to be the real limiting factor.


----------



## the old fart (Oct 20, 2014)

kdiddy said:


> I just took a second look, and it appears to only be their boost 29er fork. It has a longer A2c than the 27.5+ version though.


Please can you post the link? (or by pm)
Thanks

Edit/ took a long time:madman: but found it \edit


----------



## the old fart (Oct 20, 2014)

Does anybody know the axle to arch distance of the Fox 34 29 Boost 120 mm fork? 

Would like to know if a 29+ tire will fit.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Walt said:


> I'll just say this - the people who go 29+ don't go back (like me). I think we'll see more forks next year.
> 
> -Walt


Hoping so on the forks. I did go back, just because of lack of forks and durable tires. Really missing the plus though.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone know if the Reba/Pike/Lyrik boost stuff will fit a 29+? I haven't seen one in person yet so haven't had a chance to measure.

I've heard rumors that 26x3.8 (ie Nates or something) will fit on the Fox, anyone know if that's the case?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Walt said:


> Anyone know if the Reba/Pike/Lyrik boost stuff will fit a 29+? I haven't seen one in person yet so haven't had a chance to measure.
> 
> I've heard rumors that 26x3.8 (ie Nates or something) will fit on the Fox, anyone know if that's the case?


if it helps track it down, i have a vague memory it was sam whittingham at naked cycles who referenced nates fitting the fox boost forks. i *think* it might be on the fat biking facebook group thingy...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Walt- Here are pics from Likin Bikin's FB post about this, Van Helga on Whisky Carbon Rims


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Walt said:


> Anyone know if the Reba/Pike/Lyrik boost stuff will fit a 29+? I haven't seen one in person yet so haven't had a chance to measure.
> 
> I've heard rumors that 26x3.8 (ie Nates or something) will fit on the Fox, anyone know if that's the case?


I have seen 2 bikes with the Fox 34 with Whiskey 70mm rims and 45nrth Van Helgas.
4mm gap between the seals to the sidewall casing and about 30mm from the tread to the bridge.
No rubbing on either bike ridden by fast guys.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

That's just ridiculous.

And he's pretty explicit about this being a 27.5+ 15x110 fork.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Awesome. I bet 27.5x3.8 Hodags will fit too. I can have my super-27.5+ full squish fatbike!

No, not joking. I'm building it now...


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

Walt said:


> Awesome. I bet 27.5x3.8 Hodags will fit too. I can have my super-27.5+ full squish fatbike!
> 
> No, not joking. I'm building it now...


The 27.5x3.8 Hodags on a Scraper or Hugo rim could be a perfect fit in the 27.5+ Fox 34. If comparing to the pictures with the VH and 26" 70mm rim installed. I can't wait to see the results of your build Walt.


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

I can't wait to see either!


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

This is intriguing to me...how stiff is the fox 34...like would it hold up to 260 and moderately aggressive riding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

The 34 and Boost/Hugo wheels are on order. It's on. I think I'll just build a new rear for BRAAP, I can fit the 3.8 tires no problem on a 58mm chainline/RF cinch flipped-ring setup, so I can stick with the 73mm shell and save myself a little time. Plus I like narrow Q factor.

This should be pretty darn fun. But what to call it? It's not really a "fat" bike, since the Hodags on Hugos will be ~90mm width. But it's way bigger than a plus bike and similar diameter to 29+... Platbike? Fussbike?

-Walt


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Walt,

Something tells me you will be riding this thing to the store for a gallon of milk and

never coming back...


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Walt said:


> Anyone know if the Reba/Pike/Lyrik boost stuff will fit a 29+? I haven't seen one in person yet so haven't had a chance to measure.
> 
> I've heard rumors that 26x3.8 (ie Nates or something) will fit on the Fox, anyone know if that's the case?


I'd like to know about the Rock Shox.

As far as the Fox, I took a quick measurement between the tightest part of the lowers near the seals and got about 3.8". It looks pretty tight from the picture posted below. I was riding in gravel with my normal fork with a 29+ and because it was so tight, the DW caught a piece of gravel between its knobs and it got caught between the arch and the stantion. It made a big gouge in the stantion. From that experience, i think it's better to have more clearance.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Walt: looking forward to seeing this...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, I should have fork/tires/wheels all here around the end of next week, I think. I will need to do some measuring and verifying with the tires before I cut up any metal, and the holidays are coming like a runaway train. But you never know, maybe I'll manage to get something done to ride when I get back from CO on Jan 1st. 

Every time I build something like this that I think is a horrible idea but I just can't resist trying it ends up being awesome. Sooner or later I'm sure that won't be the case, though. "Project Full Retard"?

-Walt


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

the old fart said:


> Does anybody know the axle to arch distance of the Fox 34 29 Boost 120 mm fork?
> 
> Would like to know if a 29+ tire will fit.


the 140 is 551mm so the 120mm travel should be 531mm.
Like I said in another thread, you can get full travel with a tire about 772mm or a little more if you don't mind filing the bottom of the steerer a little.


----------



## the old fart (Oct 20, 2014)

yogiprophet said:


> the 140 is 551mm so the 120mm travel should be 531mm.
> Like I said in another thread, you can get full travel with a tire about 772mm or a little more if you don't mind filing the bottom of the steerer a little.


The A2C of the 120 mm I found in the techsheets. Was looking for the Axle to Arch. Had a chance to do some measurements myself. Fork was fitted in a bike so not 100% accurate but the A2A is 390 mm. For me the clearance is to tight for a chupa on a 45 mm int. rim. Besides that I think now that a sus.fork on a 29+ takes a way a lot of it's playfulness due to the weight of the fork.

But Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the Hodag 27.5 mounted up (on a Hugo rim, I'm not a wide rim person in general).

Loads of room (tire's about 92mm wide here).

-Walt


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Hot diggity dog.... look ma 92mm!!!! dang! looks good!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

There is approximately 10mm on each side, and 17-18mm at the top. Loads of room everywhere. A 100mm tire (I expect this to stretch to 94-95mm, as my 26" ones did) would be totally fine. 

Now I just gotta build the darn frame...

-Walt


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

More pics please!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Walt, thats the 110 Boost 27.5+ fork, correct?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Correct. Let me know if you need the part number and I'll go look it up if I haven't already posted it. They make a 120 and 140, Float/34 only right now.

Note that the Fox 36/boost 29er and Reba boost 27.5+/29 fork will fit 29+, but not these tires.

-Walt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

mikeetheviking said:


> More pics please!


I'll probably post some pics on my blog. If people are really interested I can post a few progress pictures here as well but I prefer not to do that because it seems spammy.

-Walt


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

Walt said:


> Here's the Hodag 27.5 mounted up (on a Hugo rim, I'm not a wide rim person in general).
> 
> Loads of room (tire's about 92mm wide here).
> 
> ...


That's hot and also my plan for summer wheels on my farley 9 

I'll keep the bluto till it explodes


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Any updates from those running the 27.5 plus Fox fork? Specifically those with Chupacabras and i45 rims. Thanks!


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

Some random info. I put a Knard / Rabbit hole combo wheel into the Fox 34 Boost 29er fork that came on my 2016 Fuel EX, and there is a good amount of clearance. The wheel has a 9 mm qr hub so I didnt ride it, but there was alot of clearance with the wheel centered. I think this is the Trek exclusive fork (for now). Trek dealers can get the fork.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone with a Fox account can get it. That is not a lot of people, but it does exist in the OEM market for small builders who have jumped through all the hoops. 

I have about 5 hours on the fork. I like it a lot. I maxed out the volume reducer dinguses to make it less linear. However, I am riding it on snow. It is massive overkill for snow. Won't be able to say much useful until spring.

FWIW, the Fox 36 29er fork fits the Chupas too.

-Walt


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Walt said:


> I'll probably post some pics on my blog. If people are really interested I can post a few progress pictures here as well but I prefer not to do that because it seems spammy.
> 
> -Walt


missed this. yes interested..not spammy! early adopting/educational ;-)~

dont s'pose there is room in the 36 for the hodag 27.5....


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Walt said:


> FWIW, the Fox 36 29er fork fits the Chupas too.
> 
> -Walt


Regular 100mm axle Fox 36 29er?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

No, the boost version. I can dig up the part number if you want.

-Walt


----------



## darkhorse13 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thrawn said:


> Any updates from those running the 27.5 plus Fox fork? Specifically those with Chupacabras and i45 rims. Thanks!


I played around at the LBS over the weekend with a Stache Mulefut 50 and 3.0 Chuppy on my 2016 Specialized 6fattie. While the Stache isn't Boost 110, we mocked it up into the Fox 27.5+ 150mm fork and it fit! About 1/8in clearance at teh fork brace... width is not the issue, it's the height. Sorry i didn't snap a pic but it was fun to play with ideas.


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

darkhorse13 said:


> I played around at the LBS over the weekend with a Stache Mulefut 50 and 3.0 Chuppy on my 2016 Specialized 6fattie. While the Stache isn't Boost 110, we mocked it up into the Fox 27.5+ 150mm fork and it fit! About 1/8in clearance at teh fork brace... width is not the issue, it's the height. Sorry i didn't snap a pic but it was fun to play with ideas.


an 1/8" at the arch is too close for me.. That's only 3mm, my 2014 29'er Fox36 rc2 had that with a Chupa and Hugo
pics from another Fox plus fork thread show double that..
http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/27-5-fork-fox-2016-a-958197-2.html#post12189723

Assuming the 3mm arch clearance is correct, I'm a little confused... 
A Hodag on a Hugo will fit on the 27.5plus Fox34 but not the Chupacabra :skep:
and a 2016 Trek 29 Fox34 boost will fit the Chupa and Hugo but not the Hodag and Hugo?? 
I can see that there is a width difference to help the 27.5plus fork clear the 27.5 fat tire. 
But, is the difference in arch clearance really that much? 
After all I thought at the beginning of the thread wasn't it said the Fox34 B+ fork had at least 3/8" arch clearance for 29+
maybe the Chupacabra is 1/2" bigger in diameter then the Dirt Wizard or Bombolini


----------



## darkhorse13 (Jun 20, 2011)

flyinmike said:


> an 1/8" at the arch is too close for me.. That's only 3mm, my 2014 29'er Fox36 rc2 had that with a Chupa and Hugo
> pics from another Fox plus fork thread show double that..
> http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/27-5-fork-fox-2016-a-958197-2.html#post12189723
> 
> ...


Ok, so my calibrated eye might not be that great. Please don't quote me on the 1/8 in. I well try to get back up to the LBS and remount it for some accurate measurements. Bottom line, the chuppy fits on the Fox 27.5+ and I'd love to run it


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

You are overthinking this.
2016 Fox 34 boost/plus 29/27.5+ fork: Clears everything on earth. Way more arch and side clearance than any other fork I've seen.
2016 Fox 36 boost 29" fork: Clears Chupacabra, not Hodag or other fatbike tires.

-Walt


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

Walt said:


> You are overthinking this.
> 2016 Fox 34 boost/plus 29/27.5+ fork: Clears everything on earth. Way more arch and side clearance than any other fork I've seen.
> 2016 Fox 36 boost 29" fork: Clears Chupacabra, not Hodag or other fatbike tires.
> 
> -Walt


Thank You Walt :thumbsup:
I have been known to do that :lol::lol:
will look up the part number and get one ordered up


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Walt is a pro at dealing with folks that overthink things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

So the fox 27.5+ fork clears fat 27.5 hodags 3.8.

Does it clear 26 fat bike tyres 3.8/4.6??


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

It will fit *most* 26x4 stuff. There is too much variability with labeling/actual size on fatbike tires to say anything more than that. The only specific tire I have seen in there is a Van Helga on a 70mm whiskey rim, which fits fine. 

It will definitely not clear a 4.6.

-Walt


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

So it could be a good alternative to the bluto if you don't want/need to run a bigger than 4.0 tyre.
Fat bikes need some more fork options.

What about 27.5 3.8 Hodags?
Should fit the width right, what about the height?
Think it's lower than 29+ so should be ok.

So a fat 27.5 3.8 and a 29+ wheelset could be used. That would be a good set up.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*It's great!*

I have that exact setup (Fox 34, 27.5x3.8 Hodag). Picture here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/_TQcdoLy7j/

The Hodag is pretty much a perfect fit. I'm excited to try riding this beast on some dry trails soon (edit: in like 4 or 5 months, winter is long here):


----------



## yamaha46 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome !!!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

Shot in the dark here, but has anyone test fit a 26x4.0 on a wider rim? I have 85mm carbon rims that I'm quite fond of. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Walt said:


> I have that exact setup (Fox 34, 27.5x3.8 Hodag). Picture here:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/_TQcdoLy7j/
> ...


Is that Braaaap?

What rim/tire out back?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

It's BRAAP's front end. I was too crunched for time to do a full frame so I just built a new swingarm/seatstays (and used different rockers). 

The rear wheel is a 148x12 Hugo/Neo built with 6mm offset. Tons of chain clearance and a nice straight ~58mm chainline. So I can run my garbage LX cranks with the ring outboard, or some RF with a flipped Cinch ring, or whatever. I'm loving the narrow Q factor.

How is that Snowshoe XXL beast Meriwether built you? It looks awesome!

-Walt


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Walt said:


> It's BRAAP's front end. I was too crunched for time to do a full frame so I just built a new swingarm/seatstays (and used different rockers).
> 
> The rear wheel is a 148x12 Hugo/Neo built with 6mm offset. Tons of chain clearance and a nice straight ~58mm chainline. So I can run my garbage LX cranks with the ring outboard, or some RF with a flipped Cinch ring, or whatever. I'm loving the narrow Q factor.
> 
> ...


Cool. So many ways to build a wheel, and frame, to fit fatties these days. I actually think the number of options have become off-putting to John Q. Public. Analysis paralysis and all that, encouraged by the fact that a new tire size or rim standard or OLD width pops up every few months. Who can blame them for not wanting to dive in just yet?

Brrrrrly bike is amazingly competent for what it was meant for, but nothing like the grin-factory that is 29+ FS.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Cool. So many ways to build a wheel, and frame, to fit fatties these days. I actually think the number of options have become off-putting to John Q. Public. Analysis paralysis and all that, encouraged by the fact that a new tire size or rim standard or OLD width pops up every few months. Who can blame them for not wanting to dive in just yet?


By my count, I've built fatbike/plus bike forks with the following axle "standards":
100x9
100x15
110x15
110x20
135x9/10
135x15
142x15
150x15

Stuff goes obsolete in like 6 months...so yeah, I don't blame people for hanging back on buying anything.

-Walt


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Walt said:


> By my count, I've built fatbike/plus bike forks with the following axle "standards":
> 100x9
> 100x15
> 110x15
> ...


Don't forget 120 x 20, although demand for those never really happened, and they vanished quick.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, but I never had to make one of those. I've done 120x20 for other stuff but not fatbikes. 

Crap, shouldn't have said that. I'll get someone asking for a 120x20 fork now...

-Walt


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

*LaMere carbon 50mm wide 29+ rim with 3.0" Bomboloni does fit on Fox 34 27.5+ Fork.*







Here's a pic of our 50mm wide LaMere carbon 29+ rim with Vittoria Bomboloni tire on the Fox 34 27.5+ fork and it does fit just barely. Next we need to try our 38mm wide rim as that may not stretch the tire as wide therefore making it taller and that may not fit.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

jplamere1 said:


> View attachment 1050436
> Here's a pic of our 50mm wide LaMere carbon 29+ rim with Vittoria Bomboloni tire on the Fox 34 27.5+ fork and it does fit just barely. Next we need to try our 38mm wide rim as that may not stretch the tire as wide therefore making it taller and that may not fit.


Looks to fit fine with plenty of room from this angle


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow! Appears to have loads of room! How does it feel?


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

jplamere1 said:


> .... Next we need to try our 38mm wide rim as that may not stretch the tire as wide therefore making it taller and that may not fit.


My understanding is the height of a tyre is NOT affected by the width of the rim. Or am I way off?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

My tires get a little higher as I use a wider rim as well as being wider, but the height is less affected.


----------



## Jcl523 (Mar 14, 2015)

If you were going to put this fork on a Carver Ti Gnarvester; Large; rolling on Velocity Dually's (for now) and Dirt Wizards........would it be the 120mm or the 140 mm travel?

Right now, it has the 2016 Reba Boost RL 120mm fork on it. We ride some pretty chunky, steep stuff around here.....but don't want to screw the geometry up real bad. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Both are around 530mm axle to crown, so if you want your bike to stay around the same, get the 120. If you want it to slack out by ~1 degree, get the 140. Which one is better is going to be almost entirely personal preference, though - nobody is going to be able to tell you what you'll prefer. 

-Walt


----------



## Jcl523 (Mar 14, 2015)

Walt said:


> Both are around 530mm axle to crown, so if you want your bike to stay around the same, get the 120. If you want it to slack out by ~1 degree, get the 140. Which one is better is going to be almost entirely personal preference, though - nobody is going to be able to tell you what you'll prefer.
> 
> -Walt


Thanks Walt! I was hoping you would see this!!
Yeah....I get that I'm the only one who can really tell what I want. I was just afraid I would screw the geometry up by going to the 140, mainly the BB. I would welcome the more slack front end though.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Jcl523 said:


> Thanks Walt! I was hoping you would see this!!
> Yeah....I get that I'm the only one who can really tell what I want. I was just afraid I would screw the geometry up by going to the 140, mainly the BB. I would welcome the more slack front end though.


BB height will only change by 7 or 8mm, even if you run the same (absolute) amount of sag. Not a deal killer for most people, though it's probably not ideal unless you think the current BB height is too low.

If you want slacker, definitely go 140mm.

-Walt


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

If it helps, looks like a 2014 talas 34 29er fits a 3.0 DW on a derby xc rim with plenty of room.


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

Will send a pic soon


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Anxiously awaiting a pic of this. I'm considering a Chupacabra upfront with my 2015 Fox 36 mounted to an Ibis 941 rim.


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are two pics. I was surprised myself at how much clearance there was.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

ccornacc said:


> If it helps, looks like a 2014 talas 34 29er fits a 3.0 DW on a derby xc rim with plenty of room.


I wonder how big of a 27.5 tire it would fit. 3.5?


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

jplamere1 said:


> Here's a pic of our 50mm wide LaMere carbon 29+ rim with Vittoria Bomboloni tire on the Fox 34 27.5+ fork and it does fit just barely. Next we need to try our 38mm wide rim as that may not stretch the tire as wide therefore making it taller and that may not fit.


How does it look with the fork fully compressed? The crown to tire is the limiting factor, right?


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

Colin+M said:


> Anxiously awaiting a pic of this. I'm considering a Chupacabra upfront with my 2015 Fox 36 mounted to an Ibis 941 rim.


A Chupacabra on a Hugo rim is too tall for the regular 29er Fox36 with the 100/15 axle. You would need the new one that has the Boost axle 110/15.
I have a 29er Fox36 RC2 and the arch clearance is only 2mm to 3mm.. I would imagine the steerer could rub too.
While I was only able to try it with the Hugo rim. I can't imagine the 35mm rim would help very much in the height department
I bought the Fox36 hoping it would work.. For now, I'm running a rigid fork on my 29+ Vassago. (rigid is actually working pretty good with the big tires)


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

.. A Dirt Wizard may very well work as that is quite a bit smaller then the Chupa
the Fox34's have more clearance then the Fox36's


----------



## Colin+M (Feb 15, 2009)

I might just try a 27.5 + tire instead. I should be able to get away with a 2.8 easily and possibly a 3.0

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is a pic of a Chupacabra in a 2014 Talas 34 on Ibis 941's.

These are newly mounted so I'm sure they will grow a bit, but there seems to be plenty of clearance.
View attachment 1052912


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

I had some others, but they would only show up sideways for some reason.


----------



## verrocchio100 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey fellas, just to clarify which travel length are we talking about on the 27.5+ to fit a 29er tire?

120 130 140 150mm

I could go for the 120mm!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Length shouldn't matter.

I believe someone tested early on a 29+ Chuppa with the fork full compressed and it had plenty of clearance at the crown.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

verrocchio100 said:


> Hey fellas, just to clarify which travel length are we talking about on the 27.5+ to fit a 29er tire?
> 
> 120 130 140 150mm
> 
> I could go for the 120mm!


I was told 110, 120, 130, 140mm by Fox, but there may be some OEMs that could go 150mm.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

2016 Fox 34 Float Plus Boost 27 5 650B Plus 150mm FIT4 15x110 Tapered Kashima | eBay

FOX Announces 2016 FLOAT 34 for 27.5+ - Pinkbike

https://specialized.com/us/en/bikes...per-fsr/sworks-stumpjumper-fsr-6fattie/107079


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Oops, yea I was thinking about the 29er not the 27.5.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Boost 36 can be spaced down to 110mm? I'd like to run one on my Stache.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

juan_speeder said:


> Does anyone know if the Boost 36 can be spaced down to 110mm? I'd like to run one on my Stache.


Which Stache?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Barman1 said:


> Which Stache?


Doesn't matter, they all use the same frame.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

bikeny said:


> Doesn't matter, they all use the same frame.


So, the Stache 5,7,9 use the same frame as say the 8?
I only asked because the A2C on the Magnum Pro 110mm measurements are going to be greater than the A2C on a similar travel Fox boost fork.
I have already ordered one and have done the math.
Just trying to help a brother out on the exact specifications before that $800+ investment.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Barman1 said:


> So, the Stache 5,7,9 use the same frame as say the 8?
> I only asked because the A2C on the Magnum Pro 110mm measurements are going to be greater than the A2C on a similar travel Fox boost fork.
> I have already ordered one and have done the math.
> Just trying to help a brother out on the exact specifications before that $800+ investment.


The current Stache 5, 7, 9, and frameset all use the same frame. There is no Stache 8. Maybe you are talking about the older Stache? Those are completely different bikes compared to the current ones and not compatible with 29+ wheels. I don't know how the geometry of the old model compares with the new one. I also have no clue what the A2C measurements are on any of those forks, sorry.

I am assuming because we are in the 'Plus' forum that everyone is talking about the current 'Plus' compatible Stache.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

2016 29+


----------



## Adventure Dan (Jul 6, 2008)

*Reba 29er boost fork*

There has been a lot of discussion on the Fox 34 27.5+ fork, but no mention of the Reba boost fork or other new boost forks from RockShox. These forks are already available on line so will they fit a 29+ Chupacabra on a 40mm or larger rim?


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Adventure Dan said:


> There has been a lot of discussion on the Fox 34 27.5+ fork, but no mention of the Reba boost fork or other new boost forks from RockShox. These forks are already available on line so will they fit a 29+ Chupacabra on a 40mm or larger rim?


http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/rockshock-reba-boost-27-5-29-fits-29-a-997538.html


----------



## grunkster (Feb 3, 2011)

Rockshox Reba RL 29"/27.5"+ Boost Fork > Components > Forks & Suspension > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA

So this fork will bolt right up to my stashe5?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

You'll need a new front hub, or 100mm to 110mm hub adapters, like those available Linderetes.

Boostinator ? Lindarets

You'll also want to get a 100-120mm travel version.


----------



## grunkster (Feb 3, 2011)

I was going to ask about should I go 100mm travel or 120?? Looks like both are available.


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

*It definitely works the Fox 27.5 Boost fork with 29+ wheels/tires*







Yep it definitely works, here's some pix and video of our LaMere carbon 50mm wide 29er wheel with 3.0" Vittoria Bomboloni tire on Fox 34 27.5+ fork.....this is the most fun bike setup we've ever ridden btw!

Here's a video we did as well:


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

Has anyone tried 29+ with the 2016 Fox 32 Boost 29er fork?


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I just got off phone with Fox, there is no such thing as of yet as a 2016 Fox 32 Boost 29er fork.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

This doesn't help you but...

I put a 27.5 x 3" Schwalbe Nobby Nic in a Fox 32 Boost from a trek bike on a 30mm ID rim.

Plenty of room all the way around


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

jplamere1 said:


> I just got off phone with Fox, there is no such thing as of yet as a 2016 Fox 32 Boost 29er fork.


Nevertheless, I had one in my hand and I also saw one on a bike. Both said 110mm on the side near the bottom.

Look at Probikesupply.com


----------



## TheArmand (Jul 6, 2011)

jplamere1 said:


> Yep it definitely works, here's some pix and video of our LaMere carbon 50mm wide 29er wheel with 3.0" Vittoria Bomboloni tire on Fox 34 27.5+ fork.....this is the most fun bike setup we've ever ridden btw!
> 
> Here's a video we did as well:


Wow, if only everyone did a video of tire clearance in a fork. Thank you!


----------



## TimoA (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, apparently Fox 32 Boost 29 is an OEM fork for now. Got one on a Orbea Loki H10. There is a tech drawing available on Fox support site which I suppose could be laid over a Fox fork known to clear 29+ but Photoshop is not really my thing.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Could someone with the 2016 Factory 34 27.5+ fork measure the distance inside the fork like this?

I fear I may have just goofed and bought a fork that won't fit a 29'' 3.0 tire.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

86mm & 106mm for the Fox 34 27.5+
The 86mm is somewhat irrelevant. What will really matter is the distance between the seals and from the top of the tire to the underside of the steerer crown.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks peter. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Pretty sure you'll be right Sternomac.

Waltworks has been playing with these forks for a while, see

__
http://instagr.am/p/_BSI_pry70/
 and search this forum for more.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

sternomac said:


> Thanks peter. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Crossing my fingers.


You'll be good to go... I'm running a 3.0 Chupacabra with an i45 29er rim on Fox 34 boost plus... Did some heavy AM/trail like riding without any issues... Lots of rocks, roots, and jumps... So much fun!


----------



## Mordock (Jan 9, 2012)

Thrawn said:


> You'll be good to go... I'm running a 3.0 Chupacabra with an i45 29er rim on Fox 34 boost plus... Did some heavy AM/trail like riding without any issues... Lots of rocks, roots, and jumps... So much fun!


Umm ... pictures! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks. I've read through this thread several times. There's a lot of information and measurements hinting that it'll fit but nothing confirmed. I'm slightly optimistic but also resigned to the fact that I may need to sell it or return it.

I bought the 34mm Boost 29er fork. Not the Boost 27.5+ fork. Oh well.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Need some opinions.

Quarter inch at the arch. Plenty on the sides it seems and the tires are pretty well broken in and stretched.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

Take the air out of the fork and bottom it out. See how close the tire is to the steerer crown. That will likely be the limiting factor.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

I did. It was about the same, if not a hair more clearance.


----------



## peterdaam (Jul 24, 2008)

That's good then. I think that as long as you don't ride through mucky mud it should be ok. I doubt those tires would hold any rocks in the knobs that would fling up to the arch. 
I'd suggest you put some 3M tape on the back side and on the surface that faces the tire. 
See what others say!
Could you return it and get the 27.5+? 
I'd be happy to snaps some pics of it for you and take some measurements.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll see if anyone else weighs in. The tape idea is good. 

I'll likely hang on to it. The price difference from what I've seen between the 27.5+ and the 29 boost is about 450 bucks. That's a large jump. I don't plan on running bigger than 3.0's and I don't ride in the mud cause it's bad for our local trails in my area.


----------



## ChampionSleeper (Mar 19, 2011)

Just tried Fox 27.5+ boost on Mulefut 50SL & Chupacabra. Clearance was pretty tight. Just about 4mm as far as I could tell. Too tight for me, so I'll be looking for a different option.


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

We (LaMere Cycles) have 650b carbon hookless bead rims in both 38mm and 50mm and can build them up with any spokes/hubs/nipples you want and we always use the Ti washers.


----------



## ChampionSleeper (Mar 19, 2011)

jplamere1 said:


> We (LaMere Cycles) have 650b carbon hookless bead rims in both 38mm and 50mm and can build them up with any spokes/hubs/nipples you want and we always use the Ti washers.


Will keep you guys in mind for my next wheelset. For now, I likely just going to get a different fork.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

ChampionSleeper said:


> Just tried Fox 27.5+ boost on Mulefut 50SL & Chupacabra. Clearance was pretty tight. Just about 4mm as far as I could tell. Too tight for me, so I'll be looking for a different option.


That's really curious. Everyone seems to find the 27.5+ Fox 34 to clear everything south of full fat.

I wonder what the difference is.


----------



## ChampionSleeper (Mar 19, 2011)

sternomac said:


> That's really curious. Everyone seems to find the 27.5+ Fox 34 to clear everything south of full fat.
> 
> I wonder what the difference is.


I know, I was really surprised. Don't know if its just an abnormally large tire or what. There may be a fair amount of tolerance on the arch height as well. I may have just gotten something on the short side of acceptable.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm thinking of putting a 27.5+ Fox fork on my 29+ Stache.

I emailed Manitou and apparently the 110mm Magnum Comp on my Stache 7 has an A-C of 531mm (I measured 540mm). The 140mm 27.5+ Fox fork has an A-C of 545.5mm according to their website. 

Is it safe to say that if I swap my 110mm Manitou for the 140mm Fox my bikes geometry will stay nearly the same (slacken out a touch as well as raise the BB ever so slightly), but all in all a pretty good swap? 

Both forks have a 51mm offset so that's good.

Thanks for the insight and please excuse my ignorance!


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

I finally have the bike put together with the Fox 34 Boost 29 fork (not the 27.5+)

I haven't done a shakedown ride yet but I think it's good to go.

Tires: 3.0 Chubacabra well broken in. 
Rim: 42mm outer/36mm inner carbon hookless
PSI: ? Not really sure. I have them extra inflated to make sure the tubeless set up took. I'll air down this evening for the shake down ride and start experimenting with pressures.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Just so you guys know, the only difference between the Boost 29 and the Boost 27.5+ is that the + is wider. The tire clearance and A-C is exactly the same. I personally prefer the Boost 29 because it is plenty wide enough for 3.0" tires. 

Bataleon, i measured 550mm for the 140mm Fox. The thing is, you can always start off with it in 140 mode and if you can't get used to it, simply change the travel. It is an easy change (I think it was about $35) that I can help you with. On the Stache, i would personally prefer 120mm. I have the 140mm on my Tallboy LT and it is a lot of fork.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Where were you a month ago when I was freaking out that the fork I bought wouldn't work?!?! 

Good info though. Hopefully this helps someone else trying to figure all this stuff out.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

yogiprophet said:


> Bataleon, i measured 550mm for the 140mm Fox. The thing is, you can always start off with it in 140 mode and if you can't get used to it, simply change the travel. It is an easy change (I think it was about $35) that I can help you with. On the Stache, i would personally prefer 120mm. I have the 140mm on my Tallboy LT and it is a lot of fork.


Thanks mate I appreciate it.

I hear you on 140mm being a lot of fork and my only reason for considering it is because it'll keep the geo similar to what it is now. Reducing it from 140 to 130 or 120 is a great idea.

I see that a new 120mm Pike has just been released on the new carbon Stache which would be a perfect swap. Something else for me (and others) to consider now.

https://www.12gobiking.nl/trek-stache-9-8-2017


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

bataleon said:


> I see that a new 120mm Pike has just been released on the new carbon Stache which would be a perfect swap. Something else for me (and others) to consider now.
> 
> https://www.12gobiking.nl/trek-stache-9-8-2017


Great find bataleon!!


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

yogiprophet said:


> Great find bataleon!!


Yeah this is nuts. Why is it there is no other news on this thing out there?


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

yogiprophet said:


> Great find bataleon!!


Thanks bud I didn't do any hard digging myself though, I yoinked it from the Stache thread yesterday 



sternomac said:


> Yeah this is nuts. Why is it there is no other news on this thing out there?


I wonder if for now it's an OEM only option, and the carbon Stache has first dibs?


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

bataleon said:


> Thanks bud I didn't do any hard digging myself though, I yoinked it from the Stache thread yesterday


Would you mind linking to that thread? I just did a search and nothing came up.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Here you go sir...

http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/lets-see-your-stache-official-thread-821795-70.html#post12754225


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks. I didn't think to look in the Trek forum. I was just looking in the Plus forum.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

bataleon said:


> Thanks bud I didn't do any hard digging myself though, I yoinked it from the Stache thread yesterday
> 
> I wonder if for now it's an OEM only option, and the carbon Stache has first dibs?


It is OEM only for now.
It's also on the Salsa Woodsmoke


----------



## Beaker74 (Mar 26, 2013)

yogiprophet said:


> Just so you guys know, the only difference between the Boost 29 and the Boost 27.5+ is that the + is wider. The tire clearance and A-C is exactly the same. I personally prefer the Boost 29 because it is plenty wide enough for 3.0" tires.


Slightly OT as its not + related, I don't suppose you know how the tyre clearance compares between the boost and non-boost 29er fork?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

It's my understanding that the 27.5+ fork will fit 275x3.8 tires. I highly doubt the 29+ fork will do that. 

Neither is offered in a lower offset, which is a bummer. I'll probably keep my 27.5+ 34 for an XC/TR bike and go with a RS 29er fork in 46mm offset for more aggressive stuff.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

No, sorry. All I can say is that the newer boost forks do have more tire clearance (height) than my 2012 Fox fork. 
I have no measurements on the newer non-boosts although if you are looking ar running plus tires, I wouldn't even consider the non-boost version.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been following this thread because I am getting a Stache and am curious about fork options. This is Cam McCaul's bike with what appears to be a Fox 34 Boost fork. I am assuming it is the 27.5+ version but unsure if it's 120MM or 140MM of travel or a shortened 140. Any thoughts?


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I messaged him a similar question on instagram but never got a reply. I'd guess that both versions of the fork would have the same clearance between the brace and the tyre. Personally I'd get the 140mm and adjust it. Better to have too much than too little right? 

Keep in mind that while this fork fits a Chupacabra, it doesn't fit some of the newer 29x3 tyre offerings like the Maxxis Minion.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

I might wait for the aftermarket RS Pike. Is it safe to assume that a 29+ fork would work for a 27.5+ bike if it was adjusted accordingly...?


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes it'd work. 

I'm waiting for the 29+ Yari/Pike too. Fox tell me that they have no plans (yet) for a 29+ version.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

mohrgan said:


> I've been following this thread because I am getting a Stache and am curious about fork options. This is Cam McCaul's bike with what appears to be a Fox 34 Boost fork. I am assuming it is the 27.5+ version but unsure if it's 120MM or 140MM of travel or a shortened 140. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1108781
> View attachment 1108782


Looks like a 120. Mine is a 2017, and it came set at 120mm.








Plenty of clearance too.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

My question to SRAM:

Good day! I am inquiring as to when the aftermarket version of the RockShox Pike 29+ fork will be available for purchase. I am looking to upgrade the fork on my Trek Stache.

Their response:

We don’t currently have a date for the Pike 29+ aftermarket availability, as it is only available OE at this time.


----------



## ChampionSleeper (Mar 19, 2011)

I got the same answer from SRAM three months ago. Total BS. Like they don't have any idea what their plans are for the future.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

bataleon said:


> Keep in mind that while this fork fits a Chupacabra, it doesn't fit some of the newer 29x3 tyre offerings like the Maxxis Minion.


Here is a photo of the 3.0 Minion DHF in my 2016 Boost Fox 34. You can't tell from this angle, but there is much more room on the sides than on top.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

yogiprophet said:


> Here is a photo of the 3.0 Minion DHF in my 2016 Boost Fox 34. You can't tell from this angle, but there is much more room on the sides than on top.


Yogi, yours is the 29 Boost as opposed to the 27.5+ Boost? Also, just curious but what travel are you running in your Fox? Thanks!

I really am thinking about the 140 27.5+ Boost and dropping it to 130. I think that would be a good, comparable to stock, A to C for the Stache. I really do like the versatility of these forks despite Fox being all coy about what you can and can't use them for...


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

mohrgan said:


> Yogi, yours is the 29 Boost as opposed to the 27.5+ Boost? Also, just curious but what travel are you running in your Fox? Thanks!
> 
> I really am thinking about the 140 27.5+ Boost and dropping it to 130. I think that would be a good, comparable to stock, A to C for the Stache. I really do like the versatility of these forks despite Fox being all coy about what you can and can't use them for...


140mm but I also have the same tire in one with 120mm, and yes, it is the 29 Boost. Fox says it is good up to 2.5" tires. The only place on this fork that is tight is the top of the arch with a 3.0" tire.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

yogiprophet said:


> Here is a photo of the 3.0 Minion DHF in my 2016 Boost Fox 34. You can't tell from this angle, but there is much more room on the sides than on top.


Looking good, thanks mate!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

yogiprophet said:


> 140mm but I also have the same tire in one with 120mm, and yes, it is the 29 Boost. Fox says it is good up to 2.5" tires. The only place on this fork that is tight is the top of the arch with a 3.0" tire.


That's about the same clearance as I have with s Bluto.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

yogiprophet said:


> Here is a photo of the 3.0 Minion DHF in my 2016 Boost Fox 34. You can't tell from this angle, but there is much more room on the sides than on top.


I have the same setup and worked great on a heavy trail ride. So much grip!!!

The Fox 34 27.5 plus, damn near fits every tire...


----------



## teamplayr (Nov 22, 2005)

mohrgan said:


> My question to SRAM:
> 
> Good day! I am inquiring as to when the aftermarket version of the RockShox Pike 29+ fork will be available for purchase. I am looking to upgrade the fork on my Trek Stache.
> 
> ...


Go to your trek dealer and order part number W537510 for $849.99. If enough people order them, maybe RS will get on it.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

teamplayr said:


> Go to your trek dealer and order part number W537510 for $849.99. If enough people order them, maybe RS will get on it.


Zero in stock. ETA late January.


----------



## teamplayr (Nov 22, 2005)

mikesee said:


> Zero in stock. ETA late January.


Guess I got lucky, placed order last week and came in yesterday


----------



## 608566 (Mar 28, 2012)

There was a RockShox Yari 29+ on ebay last week. Not sure if it is gone. Take off of a stache.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

xophere said:


> There was a RockShox Yari 29+ on ebay last week. Not sure if it is gone. Take off of a stache.


Are these actual 29+ forks, with similar clearance to the manitous? Or are these 27.5+ that can fit (most) 29x3? 
I know a Reba 27.5+ can fit most 29+ tires, but some are ridiculously close rubbing.


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

yogiprophet said:


> Here is a photo of the 3.0 Minion DHF in my 2016 Boost Fox 34. You can't tell from this angle, but there is much more room on the sides than on top.


MY DHF hits the crown at 118mm or so on a 2016 Fox 27.5+ boost,
it does not come close to the arch.

Anyone know how to put a spacer or something to keep it from getting to FULL compresion?

Currently have all 6 air spacers in and have the psi set for 50 pounds over bike and rider weight.

Still get some scary rub at race speeds in rock gardens or flat landers.
Over the bars at speed is not something I need to do again!

Also wondering if the 140mm travel version will or will not hit the crown?
Or if the Pike/Yari has enough clearance for the DHF?

Tire is on a 45mm internal width rim.
Thanks


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Trailice said:


> MY DHF hits the crown at 118mm or so on a 2016 Fox 27.5+ boost,
> it does not come close to the arch.


This a 29x3.0 DHF?

Please folks, make sure you're using the Fox Serial or Code Lookup before assuming that you've got the 27.5+ Model.

There are lots of folks who wrongly assume that they've got the PLUS model, when in fact they've got a 29 Boost or 275 Boost, which have significantly less clearance.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Trailice said:


> MY DHF hits the crown at 118mm or so on a 2016 Fox 27.5+ boost,
> it does not come close to the arch.
> 
> Anyone know how to put a spacer or something to keep it from getting to FULL compresion?
> ...


You may have to ask fox, but you need to get a bumper to reduce travel and put it in the fork.


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

PHeller said:


> This a 29x3.0 DHF?
> 
> Please folks, make sure you're using the Fox Serial or Code Lookup before assuming that you've got the 27.5+ Model.
> 
> There are lots of folks who wrongly assume that they've got the PLUS model, when in fact they've got a 29 Boost or 275 Boost, which have significantly less clearance.


Yes it is a 29"x3" DHF on a 45mm internal width rim(nextie jungle fox).
And yes I have 120mm travel Fox Factory 34 Boost 27.5+ fork( it says so on the fork leg).


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, I suppose that would be the proper solution, at this point my fork has little to no small bump movement due to overpressuring so i dont rub the crown.


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

tfinator said:


> You may have to ask fox, but you need to get a bumper to reduce travel and put it in the fork.





Trailice said:


> Thanks, I suppose that would be the proper solution, at this point my fork has little to no small bump movement due to overpressuring so i dont rub the crown.


Unfortunately, changing the travel of the fork will not change the clearance when it is fully compressed
on the 2016-17 Fox34/36 the bumper in the airspring is a top out bumper.
if your rubbing at the forks crown on full compression there really isn't anything you can change to fix that
you could add some volume spacers to ramp up the spring curve and make the fork harder to bottom
but, at full compression it will still end up at the same place
..
even though the fork says 27.5 boost on the back of the fork leg that just means it has the 15/110 axle
not that it has the Plus tire specific chassis that is on p/n # 910-20-000 and #910-20-001
there is a 4 digit code on the fork that you can input here ------>Bike Help Center | FOX


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

flyinmike said:


> Unfortunately, changing the travel of the fork will not change the clearance when it is fully compressed
> on the 2016-17 Fox34/36 the bumper in the airspring is a top out bumper.
> if your rubbing at the forks crown on full compression there really isn't anything you can change to fix that
> you could add some volume spacers to ramp up the spring curve and make the fork harder to bottom
> ...


Hey thanks for the info.
I have all the spacers (6) and the pressure ramped WAY up.
I looked up the fork's 4 digit code and it gave me Fox 34 float generic page. I did confirm with Universal Cycles that is what they shipped me 27.5 plus.
Now would this shuttle bumper work to lower the travel to 110mm but still leave the fork at the same extension, or am I way off base, but seems to be a 10mm bumper that stops the fork at 110mm and does not change the fork extension length?
I have had the fork for almost a year and a half and have only run Dirt Wizards and REALLY like the DHF.
I mean I am using a 27.5 fork with 29" wheels, I knew there was a tire size limit and I found it.
Now would a 140mm fit a DHF?
Or a 36 boost?
Or a Pike+ or Yari+?
Probably would not even get a new fork till spring anyway due to 6" of snow and more coming.
Thanks


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

when using more volume spacers you should be able use a lower air pressure to get similar bottoming resistance
..
the 4 digit code should have referenced you to a p/n # for your fork. the serial number under the fork crown should do the same thing.
..
Those shuttle bumpers you linked to are for the earlier model -2015 Fox34 air spring. (the ones with the coil neg spring)
the spacers used to reduce the travel in the newer Fox34 air spring reduces the extension length of the fork
The compressed length of the fork will always be the same wether its set at 110, 120, or 140 travel 
..
the Plus chassis Fox34 fork really is a 29er fork with more clearance at the crown and between the lower casting at the seals
it's has more clearance then any other fork on the market (other then maybe a modded Lefty)
I guess the Minion 3.0 is just a much larger tire then other 29+ offerings


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Does it hit the crown at full compression with the 29x3" DHF tire?


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

coolhand80 said:


> Does it hit the crown at full compression with the 29x3" DHF tire?


YES!
That is with a 2016 Fox 34 27.5+ boost 120mm travel.
Dirt Wizards do not.


----------



## 608566 (Mar 28, 2012)

The yari on eBay was a take off of a stache. So clearly a supported 29+ fork. 

Bummer about the minion and the Fox 34. I guess I will be buying dirt wizards for the future. Until they ship a 2.8.

I have in the past created a external stop on the stanctions with zip ties. Which worked but was less then desirable.

Would be great if that bumper exists to figure out the part number, and what it does to fork performance.

I am ordering a 110 air shaft and volume spacers to increase ramp. As the 130 is way too long for my krampus. They are out of stock till January apparently.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

xophere said:


> The yari on eBay was a take off of a stache. So clearly a supported 29+ fork.
> 
> Bummer about the minion and the Fox 34. I guess I will be buying dirt wizards for the future. Until they ship a 2.8.
> 
> ...


Instead of zip ties what about thick O-Rings?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

mohrgan said:


> Instead of zip ties what about thick O-Rings?


I'm going with nothing! Personally, I think this is all overreaction. I have 2 bikes with DHF 3.0" on Fox 34s and haven't had a single issue. At full compression (which is highly unlikely if you have your fork properly adjusted), the tire only comes in contact with the front part of the steerer tube within 1mm of being fully compressed. It would be so easy to file that part and not even have to touch the crown. Even if you don't, the tire knobs would just reflect off of it at that slight amount of overlap.

I rode the gnarliest, steepest trails in Sedona, and have taken plenty of drops with this setup, but you guys do whatever makes you feel safe.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

xophere said:


> I am ordering a 110 air shaft and volume spacers to increase ramp. As the 130 is way too long for my krampus. They are out of stock till January apparently.


Which fork are you converting to 110? (120 or 140 model)

The reason I ask is because the 140mm model of the F34 27.5+ requires a new cartridge ($200+) AND a new air-shaft ($35) to go below 130mm.

You can only go +/- 10mm with each model.

So, if yours is the 120mm model, you'll only need is the air-shaft to drop down to 110. If it's the 140, it'll be a lot more expensive.

Stock 120mm cartridge = 110 to 130 range.
Stock 140mm cartridge = 130 to 150 range.

Make sense?

Edit: even though this is exactly what Fox told me on the phone today, it may not even be accurate. See Yogi's post below.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

paleh0rse said:


> Which fork are you converting to 110? (120 or 140 model)
> 
> The reason I ask is because the 140mm model requires a new cartridge ($200+) AND a new air-shaft ($35) to go below 130mm.
> 
> ...


If you're talking about the Fox 34, I converted a 140mm to 120mm with just the $35 Air spring.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

yogiprophet said:


> If you're talking about the Fox 34, I converted a 140mm to 120mm with just the $35 Air spring.


Hmm, well ****. I just got off the phone with Fox two hours ago and the guy told me I'd have to order a new cartridge to go from 140 to 120.

I was trying to order both a 130 and a 120 air-shaft, but ended up only ordering the 130 because he said the 120 would require full cartridge replacement, as well. What I wrote in my last post was basically his exact explanation.

wtf... now I'm annoyed. LOL 

Edit: Mine is a 2017 Fox Factory 34 27.5+, specifically.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

paleh0rse said:


> Hmm, well ****. I just got off the phone with Fox two hours ago and the guy told me I'd have to order a new cartridge to go from 140 to 120.
> 
> I was trying to order both a 130 and a 120 air-shaft, but ended up only ordering the 130 because he said the 120 would require full cartridge replacement, as well. What I wrote in my last post was basically his exact explanation.
> 
> ...


Mine is a 2016 Factory, and there have been no changes so far unless they just did some kind of messed-up update.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

yogiprophet said:


> Mine is a 2016 Factory, and there have been no changes so far unless they just did some kind of messed-up update.


Maybe the CS rep was new?

Even you yourself stated that they can only be adjusted up or down by 10mm (early on in this thread), so the rep's info seemed entirely accurate... until now. Now I'm questioning everything about it.

Weirdness...


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Update: ok, I called Fox back and had a much longer discussion with someone who seemed more informed. He said you CAN use the 120mm airshaft t reduce a 140 fork to 120, so I'm now the proud owner of the 120, 130, AND 140mm airshafts.

It's great to have options.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

Which fork do you have? looking for a 29+ 120mm but would like to have options. how much are the conversions? easy to do?



paleh0rse said:


> Update: ok, I called Fox back and had a much longer discussion with someone who seemed more informed. He said you CAN use the 120mm airshaft t reduce a 140 fork to 120, so I'm now the proud owner of the 120, 130, AND 140mm airshafts.
> 
> It's great to have options.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Slow poke said:


> Which fork do you have? looking for a 29+ 120mm but would like to have options. how much are the conversions? easy to do?


I have the 140mm Fox Factory 34 27.5+, but I also have 130 and 120mm airshafts to swap in when I'm messing around with different tire sizes on my next frame.

The airshafts cost $35 each, direct from FOX, and it looks like a fairly straightforward process to swap them out. I haven't done it yet, though. I'm still waiting (patiently?) on the new Vassago frames to arrive.


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

can I do it with the 29" fork or is it the same fork?

y 34 27.5+, but I also have 130 and 120mm airshafts to swap in when I'm messing around with different tire sizes on my next frame.

The airshafts cost $35 each, direct from FOX, and it looks like a fairly straightforward process to swap them out. I haven't done it yet, though. I'm still waiting (patiently?) on the new Vassago frames to arrive.[/QUOTE]


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Slow poke said:


> can I do it with the 29" fork or is it the same fork?


Edit: Looks like I got it wrong. Wasn't paying attention... my bad... see below.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually, the Fox 29 fork can fit the same 29+ tires as Fox's 27.5+ fork. Read the info in this thread for details.


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

tfinator said:


> Are these actual 29+ forks, with similar clearance to the manitous? Or are these 27.5+ that can fit (most) 29x3?
> I know a Reba 27.5+ can fit most 29+ tires, but some are ridiculously close rubbing.


Same. The only tire I've tried I can't fit is the Innova Gravity/Transformer. This thread is about the newer Fox 29 Boost forks. Right now, I am running a Maxxis Minion DHF on two of these fork. I actually filed a tad bit of the steerer tube on one of them so it wouldn't hit it at full travel. The other one I may get to but I'm not worried. This combo is really the rainbow's end. My friends are totally flipped out about how fast I descend now.


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

paleh0rse said:


> Completely different fork. This thread is about my fork, specifically. Fox's current Fox 29er forks cannot fit the larger plus tires -- only their 27.5+ model, specifically, can fit the 29x3 Chupas and 27.5x3.8 Hodag.
> 
> Fox doesn't offer a 29+ specific fork...yet.


If you follow the thread you will see that the current Fox 34 Boost 29er and the 27.5+ forks are the same except for the bridge.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

mohrgan said:


> If you follow the thread you will see that the current Fox 34 Boost 29er and the 27.5+ forks are the same except for the bridge.


Good to know, thanks! I fixed my reply above.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

yogiprophet said:


> Same. The only tire I've tried I can't fit is the Innova Gravity/Transformer. This thread is about the newer Fox 29 Boost forks. Right now, I am running a Maxxis Minion DHF on two of these fork. I actually filed a tad bit of the steerer tube on one of them so it wouldn't hit it at full travel. The other one I may get to but I'm not worried. This combo is really the rainbow's end. My friends are totally flipped out about how fast I descend now.


That's really good info as that's my preferred front tire. Hmmm... Wonder if I'll have to give that up and try something else.

I'm surprised the minion fits and not the transformer. Did it run the sides or the top?


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

It almost hits the arch, but it doesn't clear at full bottom out. I ran this tire and actually came in 5th overall at the Sedona BFL last year using this tire with the Fox and didn't experience a single issue and there is some serious chunk there. 

In the eastern USA (NC mountains), the 29+ DHF is the only front tire I would ever use. Nothing can touch the performance I am getting. It is ridiculous!


----------



## eyre (Mar 23, 2007)

Walt said:


> Correct. Let me know if you need the part number and I'll go look it up if I haven't already posted it. They make a 120 and 140, Float/34 only right now.
> 
> -Walt


Can you post the current part number for the Fox 34 that best fits 29+ Boost? I'm confused about what to buy. 29/27+ have different part numbers as far as I can tell.

Fox 34 120 29 
v.
Fox 34 120 27+

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

eyre said:


> Can you post the current part number for the Fox 34 that best fits 29+ Boost? I'm confused about what to buy. 29/27+ have different part numbers as far as I can tell.
> 
> Fox 34 120 29
> v.
> ...


For Fox 34 120 27+ the Fox part # is: 910-20-001


----------



## eyre (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

Anyone fitted the 150mm or 160mm air shaft to the 27.5+ ? I have the 120mm and 140mm and swap between bikes quite often, but a new long travel frame means 150mm would be good. Fox say the 150mm and 160mm are for 27.5 only not 29, but they don't mention the 27.5+ specifically.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I installed the 150 air shaft into my 27.5+ Fox 34. Works fine.


----------



## tim.johnston (May 11, 2007)

mikesee said:


> I installed the 150 air shaft into my 27.5+ Fox 34. Works fine.


Thanks very much. Going on a Hightower with a 27.5 Hodag up front, should be a beast!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

If anybody has 130mm airshaft they wanna sell me, I'd gladly take it off your hands. 

Also, anybody have any idea on what might be with the biggest clearance fork with 43mm offset? I'd really like to be able to keep running 275x2.8 tires, but I miss the slower response of the 43mm fork (I previously had a Pike). The 51mm offset feels great with 29x2.4 tires, but it get a ***** twitchy with 275x2.6


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Anyone looked into whether the TALAS spring versions might be more friendly to reducing full compression by 5mm or so?

I'm sort of with @yogiprophet's thinking that the "threat" might be more theoretical than practical w/ a DHF 29x3 bottoming on the crown. But since I may end up w/ a TALAS anyway, I was wondering if that presented other possibilities.

Also, have folks noted any difference in crown/tire clearance between the 36 boost 29 fork and the 34 boost wide 27.5 fork? (@yogiprophet, if you're reading, can you confirm that the forks you're running are all the 34 stanchions, not 36?).


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

So I had my 2016 34 float boost wide 27.5+ fork open today. There are rubber bottom out bumpers in the lowers, just like every Fox fork I've ever serviced. Weren't earlier posts in this thread asserting that the new air spring lacked these bumpers?

The bumpers are 5mm uncompressed. Seems like doubling up on those bumpers would buy you a few extra mm's of tire/crown clearance. I don't see any functional problem with stacking two bumpers in each leg instead of one. They are a simple tension fit, are trapped by the air or damper shafts so can't move, etc.

The biggest obstacle is Fox' $50 minimum order for small parts.


----------



## Trailice (Oct 30, 2009)

*Double baby buggy bumpers*



InertiaMan said:


> So I had my 2016 34 float boost wide 27.5+ fork open today. There are rubber bottom out bumpers in the lowers, just like every Fox fork I've ever serviced. Weren't earlier posts in this thread asserting that the new air spring lacked these bumpers?
> 
> The bumpers are 5mm uncompressed. Seems like doubling up on those bumpers would buy you a few extra mm's of tire/crown clearance. I don't see any functional problem with stacking two bumpers in each leg instead of one. They are a simple tension fit, are trapped by the air or damper shafts so can't move, etc.
> 
> The biggest obstacle is Fox' $50 minimum order for small parts.


Yep keep hitting the crown with DHF 3", gotta get me some bumpers.
Thanks InertiaMan.


----------



## cwareham (Aug 25, 2017)

yogiprophet said:


> Just so you guys know, the only difference between the Boost 29 and the Boost 27.5+ is that the + is wider. The tire clearance and A-C is exactly the same. I personally prefer the Boost 29 because it is plenty wide enough for 3.0" tires.


Is this true for *any* Fox boost 29er fork? Looking at a takeoff from a Yeti SB 4.5 (29er, boost spacing but not plus.) If this works, it pretty dramatically widens the forks that'll work for an upgrade to a Stache.

Thanks!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I think that depends. The 32 and 32 traditionally had less material in the arch and therefor could fit larger tires. I'm not sure if the Boost 29 36 would fit a 29x3.0.

I'm still bummed that Fox won't give me any black stanchion lower offset CSU options for the 275+ model. I want an all black 275+ with 44mm offset.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thread bump with a question relating to the 2017 Fox Factory forks. Were all 34's in 27.5 boost spacing supposed to be the "plus" model? Or was there a standard 27.5 only that was boost spacing also? I know that the 2018 lineup will be like this. There will be two 27.5 options with boost spacing, regular 27.5 and 27.5 plus...

I am wondering about 2017 specifically, as I'm afraid I may have just bought a fork that isn't going to fit my 29x2.6's.. I bought a 2017 Factory 34 27.5 with boost spacing. I've read every thread under the sun and even Fox's spec sheet indicate it should be the "plus" model since it's boost, but I just have this feeling it isn't going to be.


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Tiller15 said:


> Thread bump with a question relating to the 2017 Fox Factory forks. Were all 34's in 27.5 boost spacing supposed to be the "plus" model? Or was there a standard 27.5 only that was boost spacing also? I know that the 2018 lineup will be like this. There will be two 27.5 options with boost spacing, regular 27.5 and 27.5 plus...
> 
> I am wondering about 2017 specifically, as I'm afraid I may have just bought a fork that isn't going to fit my 29x2.6's.. I bought a 2017 Factory 34 27.5 with boost spacing. I've read every thread under the sun and even Fox's spec sheet indicate it should be the "plus" model since it's boost, but I just have this feeling it isn't going to be.


Since 2016 there has always been a "normal" boost 27.5 and a "wide boost" 27.5+/29 model. The latter models may have a "110 Wide" sticker on the backside of the lowers near the axle. If yours wasn't specifically noted as 27.5+/29 it is not the "plus" fork you are seeking.


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

InertiaMan said:


> Since 2016 there has always been a "normal" boost 27.5 and a "wide boost" 27.5+/29 model. The latter models may have a "110 Wide" sticker on the backside of the lowers near the axle. If yours wasn't specifically noted as 27.5+/29 it is not the "plus" fork you are seeking.


Exactly what I was looking for. Not what I wanted to hear, but what I needed to hear. Thanks!


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a 2014 Fox 34 w/ 100mm hub spacing and a 2016 Fox 34 w/ 100mm hub spacing, both will clear a 29x2.6 Nobby Nic on a i35 rim easily.

I have a feeling you'll be fine


----------



## Tiller15 (Jan 8, 2014)

Stopbreakindown said:


> I have a 2014 Fox 34 w/ 100mm hub spacing and a 2016 Fox 34 w/ 100mm hub spacing, both will clear a 29x2.6 Nobby Nic on a i35 rim easily.
> 
> I have a feeling you'll be fine


Are those the 34 29 version or the 27.5? That's my exact setup, i35s with 29x2.6 NN's. What I ordered is apparently the "normal" 34 27.5 with boost spacing in 150mm travel..

I don't plan to go back to 29x3.0's ever, but may just keep my Manitou Magnum in case I do.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Must have missed that part in your op. Both forks I have a 29er, so this didn't help at all, lol.

If you can return the fork, there's a smoking deal on a 29er Fox 34 from here

Boost
https://www.bike-components.de/en/F...f-Set-Boost-Federgabel-2017-Werkstatt-p61987/

Non-boost
https://www.bike-components.de/en/F...Speed-Ped-51-Suspension-Fork-2017-OEM-p61615/

Best of luck


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Must have missed that part in your op. Both forks I have a 29er, so this didn't help at all, lol.
> 
> If you can return the fork, there's a smoking deal on a 29er Fox 34 from here
> 
> ...


That Boost fork you linked is the Speed Pedelec version for ebikes. Heavier and tuned differently.

But there is an even better deal, albeit on the 6061 alloy Rhythm chassis:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Fox-Racing-Shox/34-Float-29-130-Grip-Rhythm-51-Boost-Suspension-Fork-2017-OEM-p61616/


----------



## artbrushing (Dec 17, 2017)

I had a fox 34 2013 29er (non boost) and it worked well with a 29x3.0 Dirt Wizard

Now I ride Fox 36 29 boost (110x15) in combination with a Minion DHF 29x3.0 (much wider than DW) and it works great. some bottom out with the crown, it touches but you don´t feel it on the trail. Only 5mm clearance in the top, only mudguard that works is the syncros for Fox 34 and 36 which looks great too.

Once I use the whole travel (153mm - because of less air preasure) I hear only a klonk and don´t feel anything else, no braking, no sound. It´s no perfect clean solution but it works. It´s such a great combination to rip the trails hard and fast.


----------



## ugaskidawg (Apr 6, 2012)

I've got a 2017 fox 34 29 boost fork I'm putting on a build. Can I run 27.5 2.8 tires on it? I'm pretty sure from this thread the answer is yes but looking for verification before I pull the trigger on some i35 27.5 wheels. Does anyone know what max size 29er tire I can run in that fork....2.4?


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

ugaskidawg said:


> I've got a 2017 fox 34 29 boost fork I'm putting on a build. Can I run 27.5 2.8 tires on it? I'm pretty sure from this thread the answer is yes but looking for verification before I pull the trigger on some i35 27.5 wheels. Does anyone know what max size 29er tire I can run in that fork....2.4?


Current boost Fox 34's 29er fork can run a 27.5x3" and a 29x3". 
Current Boost Fox 34's 27.5+ forks can run the same as the 29+ but you get a little less room for tire clearance with a 29x3"

Per fox the 34 boost can support the largest tire but they say the 2.6" is the largest for safety reasons (the 6mm spec)

If you plan to run 27.5+/29er the 27.5+ fork is perfect. If you wanna at any point start running 29x3", the Boost 29er fork works better.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

29x3.0 Minion DHF fits just barely. No issues riding it but it is tight. Dirt Wizards look like they were made to fit the fork.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Shinkers said:


> Dirt Wizards look like they were made to fit the fork.


I have a DW on mine that's fits great. 36mm internal rim. Chupacabra 3.0 fit great too.


----------



## mr_manny (May 15, 2016)

InertiaMan said:


> That Boost fork you linked is the Speed Pedelec version for ebikes. Heavier and tuned differently.
> 
> But there is an even better deal, albeit on the 6061 alloy Rhythm chassis:
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Fox-Racing-Shox/34-Float-29-130-Grip-Rhythm-51-Boost-Suspension-Fork-2017-OEM-p61616/


Anyone running one of these Rhythm forks...thoughts?
Do they play nice with 29x3.0?

thanks


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mr_manny said:


> Anyone running one of these Rhythm forks...thoughts?
> Do they play nice with 29x3.0?
> 
> thanks


Same question here, anyone know?


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

bikeny said:


> Same question here, anyone know?


I almost hesitate to spread the word even wider because I'm interested and don't want them to sell out. But for the sake of community service....the answer seems to be a solid "yes". There's a thread on it over here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/where-best-d...t-fork-where-best-sites-get-deal-1069135.html

Later,
CJB


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

InertiaMan said:


> Since 2016 there has always been a "normal" boost 27.5 and a "wide boost" 27.5+/29 model. The latter models may have a "110 Wide" sticker on the backside of the lowers near the axle. If yours wasn't specifically noted as 27.5+/29 it is not the "plus" fork you are seeking.


Just needing confirmation. So it the current boost Fox 34 27.5+/29 fork the same as 16/17 boost 27.5+ fork? Speaking I terms of width?


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Just needing confirmation. So it the current boost Fox 34 27.5+/29 fork the same as 16/17 boost 27.5+ fork? Speaking I terms of width?


No changes year-on-year.
There are 5 possibilities 
1&2) notes only for completeness: 29 non-boost and 27.5 non-boost; not relevant to this discussion
3) 27.5 Boost. Not relevant other than to avoid confusion with case 5 below
4) 29 Boost. These are long and wide enough to cover some plus tire cases. This chassis is what was on sale at bike-components as noted above. (sale ended btw)
5) 27.5+/29 Boost model. This is about 1/2" wider than case 4, but dropouts sort of taper in so still 110mm at dropout. This is the chassis with the most clearance.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

InertiaMan said:


> No changes year-on-year.
> There are 5 possibilities
> 1&2) notes only for completeness: 29 non-boost and 27.5 non-boost; not relevant to this discussion
> 3) 27.5 Boost. Not relevant other than to avoid confusion with case 5 below
> ...


They don't make the plus fork anymore. All of the boost 29er forks are rated for 27.5+, but the crazy clearance of the 27.5+ specific model is a thing of the past, AFAIK. I have a current OE pricelist and have specifically asked them, and they discontinued those forks.

I have a couple of the 34 SC boost 29 forks coming and will report back on clearance this week.

-Walt


----------



## InertiaMan (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the update Walt. That's disappointing that they quit making the "plus" models. I guess I'll price mine higher if/when I sell it! 

I would expect the boost step cast models to have even less clearance than the equivalent "normal" boost lowers, if the non-Boost versions are any indicator. But I'll be curious to see actual measurements.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

InertiaMan said:


> Thanks for the update Walt. That's disappointing that they quit making the "plus" models. I guess I'll price mine higher if/when I sell it!
> 
> I would expect the boost step cast models to have even less clearance than the equivalent "normal" boost lowers, if the non-Boost versions are any indicator. But I'll be curious to see actual measurements.


Agreed, I expect that too. Unfortunately the only 120mm travel 34 I can get now is the SC. Non-SC starts at 130mm.

That plus fork was a best seller for me. Pretty great to be able to fit basically anything out there. I wonder why they dropped it - and yes, I think you'll be able to get a premium price for it in the future.

-Walt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Good news - the stepcast 34 forks will easily fit 29+.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BjYXl1uhKfd/

-Walt


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I imagine that max 275 width with the 34 29 SC will likely be around 3.25"?


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Do you mind sharing the model number for the 27.5+ fork you were selling? I had found a cs8b as well as 910-20-395. According to the fox rep these are both 27.5+ specific and used the wider lowers.


Walt said:


> They don't make the plus fork anymore. All of the boost 29er forks are rated for 27.5+, but the crazy clearance of the 27.5+ specific model is a thing of the past, AFAIK. I have a current OE pricelist and have specifically asked them, and they discontinued those forks.
> 
> I have a couple of the 34 SC boost 29 forks coming and will report back on clearance this week.
> 
> -Walt


----------



## strikeir13 (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm also curious if the 2018 Fox lineup has the 27.5+ fork with the super wide clearance. Searching for 27.5+ Fox forks does yield results online. For example, this listing does appear to be the wide plus fork: https://www.probikesupply.com/colle...tapered-matte-black-51mm-kashima-factory-fork

Would be nice to get confirmation from Fox!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought about trying to sell my hardtail with the 275+ fork, but then I realized I'd want way more money than the entire thing is worth and I'd be better to swap the "Fox Special" out for something cheap and more common, and sell the whole bike for nearly what I'd want for that fork alone.

I'll probably keep the fork around for future big tire plus builds.

From what I understand, the internals are common to other Fox forks, so you could do a GRIP2 damper in it, modernize the air spring (which I did to the EVOL air spring), and keep it in service for awhile. Keep it serviced so the bushings don't wear prematurely but even those should be common to others.

The only question I have for the future of the "Fox Special" is whether I could have the stanchions re-anodized as they wear, as black would be sweet. That's an aesthetic niggle, though.

My only gripe from a performance standpoint is the offset. I wish it were 46mm, as that would work better with 275x3" tires.

I think the only other fork out there that compete for versatility is the X-Fusion McQueen, which can fit a 3.5" tire.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Fox has discontinued the mega-fork, guys. There are still lots of NOS ones out there from the last 2 years, though, so get 'em while you can!

-Walt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

For those wanting to make sure they get the right thing:
The 120mm one is part number 910-20-395. 
140mm is 910-20-394. 

These are still available aftermarket but Fox isn't making them (or anything equivalent) anymore. 

Remember that you can fit 29+ in any current MY Fox 34 with boost spacing, so if you just want to do 29x3, you're good. The 2018 plus fork is most useful if you are looking to fit 27.5x3.8 (Hodag, DHF) or some 26x4 tires for semi-fatbike/Ultimate Warrior use. 

-Walt


----------



## Mako74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Guys - any chance of finding a straight steerer 120-140 mm travel fork to accommodate 29x3" Chronicle?

ADMIN - please remove my post as it's in the wrong topic. Thanks.


----------



## artbrushing (Dec 17, 2017)

...


----------

